# MF 451 Loader Hydraulics Leaking Down



## fowells (5 mo ago)

My 1998 Massey Ferguson 451 has a 1050 factory loader and the bucket tilt bleeds down quickly after being raised. The lift function does not bleed down. The stick shows the sump is full of clean fluid and there are no fluid leaks. Can anyone tell me how I should proceed to diagnose and fix this? Thanks for your help.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Good morning fowells. You could disconnect the hoses at the quick connects to see if that still happens. This may indicate the bucket tilt cylinders are leaking internally if it does, and maybe a leak in the loader control if it doesn't. Or could swap the hoses between the bucket tilt and boom. if the boom starts dropping and the bucket is fine, then you may have a leak or some debris in the loader controls.


----------



## fowells (5 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Good morning fowells. You could disconnect the hoses at the quick connects to see if that still happens. This may indicate the bucket tilt cylinders are leaking internally if it does, and maybe a leak in the loader control if it doesn't. Or could swap the hoses between the bucket tilt and boom. if the boom starts dropping and the bucket is fine, then you may have a leak or some debris in the loader controls.


Thank you pogobill. I'll give those suggestions a try. Also, do you know a good site to get a service manual from? None of the sites I looked at online have a manual for the MF 451.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The service manuals seem to be scarce. Do you have an operators manual? Lots of info there!


----------



## fowells (5 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> The service manuals seem to be scarce. Do you have an operators manual? Lots of info there!


I don't have an Operators Manual and I'd love to have one. Do you know how I'd get that one? Thanks for your help,pogobill.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here's one option for manuals. 








AGCOPubs.com - Technical Manual Store for all AGCOCORP Brands






www.agcopubs.com


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Try one thing before you blame the wrong parts. Raise the loader and listen with a stethoscope or even a piece of pipe against the bucket cylinders. You will hear a hissing/whooshing sound it the cylinder packing is leaking. This is oil bypassing the O rings on the piston, when the oil transfers from one end of the cylinder to the other of course the bucket tilts.
As pogobill has given you the website for agco manuals, you can purchase operator, parts, service manuals for the tractor and loader. Beware of one thing though for the service manual the "packet" contains the same information as the "assembly" the only difference is the assembly comes with an (expensive) binder. You can also go at www.agcopartsbooks.com and find the parts for the tractor and loader. You can even print pages or if you are so inclined and have patients you can print the parts page by page.
If it works here are links to the pubs









AGCOPubs.com - Technical Manual Store for all AGCOCORP Brands






www.agcopubs.com













AGCOPubs.com - Technical Manual Store for all AGCOCORP Brands






www.agcopubs.com





according to the parts book 
71511608
SEAL KIT
Should be the seal kit for the bucket cylinder.


----------

